# This is not what I expected!!!



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me tell you guys a story. Last week or so I traded with zitro_joe my Cigar Oasis Ultra for some sticks that I asked for (vsg, padron anniversary, nubs, hemingway's, and so forth) He did give me those, but also said that he would throw in some yard 'gars that are good..."cool... I can't wait till I get them" I says to myself.

Well, when I got home from work, I noticed that there was practically 300 firefighters at my house trying to put the fire out! FBI and Homeland Security quarantined the area and I couldn't get close. Here's a pic...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=45496&d=1234267385

As you can see what he did!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=45497&d=1234268964

The FBI showed me this picture of the contents and I was floored!!!

Now my wife is all mad because joe decided to blow up our house, my neighbors are pissed as well... they don't have a place to live anymore and to top it all off... my humi can't close now!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=45498&d=1234268559

Not cool joe... not cool.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

That's a great problem to have!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like you have a problem shutting the humi and i would be more than happy to help that problem out.:rockon:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!! Enjoy the Cigars.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now the question is what should I do with the overstock. Should I get a humidor bag thing or should I just keep them in a Tupperware with some beads until I smoke some?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> Now the question is what should I do with the overstock. Should I get a humidor bag thing or should I just keep them in a Tupperware with some beads until I smoke some?


You could just send me those BTL's & that should solve your problem!:eyebrows:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Don Arturo said:


> Now the question is what should I do with the overstock. Should I get a humidor bag thing or should I just keep them in a Tupperware with some beads until I smoke some?


I think we had better get you a cabinet system _PRONTO!_

_"Ah... the burn!"_


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> I think we had better get you a cabinet system _PRONTO!_
> 
> _"Ah... the burn!"_


As much as I want to get a cabinet humi or a Aristocrat humi, the money is not there for that. I don't have room for a coolidor either. SOOOOOOOOOO....... let's see. Maybe my wife will let me get another humi for the overstock sticks....


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome hit!



Don Arturo said:


> Now the question is what should I do with the overstock. Should I get a humidor bag thing or should I just keep them in a Tupperware with some beads until I smoke some?


Tupperware worked great for me when I needed it! :tu


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks a nice lineup right there....


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars.....man some people have a strange definitions of yard gars.


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2009)

nice!


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> That's a great problem to have!


second that, if thats the worst thing in the world then hes got a great life.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, Zitro_Joe definitely knows how to blow up a neighborhood. I got nuked not long ago, and we're still in the rebuilding phase of things.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your house, but fugit, at least your smokes made it. :yo:


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> Now the question is what should I do with the overstock. Should I get a humidor bag thing or should I just keep them in a Tupperware with some beads until I smoke some?


How many sticks loco? I gotta spare humi you can have...gimmie a ring when you get this.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> Now the question is what should I do with the overstock. Should I get a humidor bag thing or should I just keep them in a Tupperware with some beads until I smoke some?


You can always send me some of those Sharks!!! :noidea:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> Now the question is what should I do with the overstock. Should I get a humidor bag thing or should I just keep them in a Tupperware with some beads until I smoke some?


I suggest you smoke them! I have not been able to smoke in the last couple of days. lite up twoone for me! BTW, the LJ 300 is off the hook!

Zitro_joe


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

azpostal said:


> Awesome cigars.....man some people have a strange definitions of yard gars.


HA! My thought exactly! That's a hell of a hit...time to get smokin'...


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> I suggest you smoke them! I have not been able to smoke in the last couple of days. lite up twoone for me! BTW, the LJ 300 is off the hook!
> 
> Zitro_joe


you were not kidding about that stick!!! It was awesome!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## skotbob (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not surprised; I made a trade recently with Zitro Joe. He's remarkably generous.:yo:


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

¡Pobrecito! Great hit, great description of the hit!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you ever get that humi to close...and to think you have that monster headed you way tomorrow.


----------

